# What's your favorite current ski lift manufacturer?



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2013)

Vote above
I'm thinking there might be interest in this type of thing. What's your favorite ski lift manufacturer that is currently in business? Maybe next time I'll start a thread with some more historical manufacturers.

*Doppelmayr (Austria)*
Pros:

Quality
Custom Lifts
World's Largest Lift Manufacturer
Variety (Many types of lifts built)
Cons:
?






See Article: http://www.remontees-mecaniques.net/bdd/reportage-40.html



*Poma (France)*
Pros:

Some chairlifts faster than Doppelmayr's
Quality (not quite at the level of Doppelmayr)
Sometimes superior comfort (according to Mt. Snow fans)
Cons:

Sometimes less comfortable


From: http://leitner-poma.com/gallery/vail-highnoon-5-4-place-chair/


From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Poma_Older_Fixed_Grip_Chairlift_Middlebury_Vermont.jpg


*Skytrac (Salt Lake City)*
Pros:

Currently only company based out of North America
Cons:

Only founded 2010
Does not build detachable lifts (yet!)


Source: https://www.facebook.com/BryceResort

*The rest below I have simply included just for formalities since they do not build lifts in North America.*

*Gimar Montaz Mautino (GMM) (France)*
Cons:

Does not build lifts in North America

*Bartholet Maschinenbau AG (BMF) (Switzerland)*
Cons:

Does not build lifts in North America

*LST - Loipolder (Germany)*

*Nippon Cable (Japan)*

*Ansaku (Japan)*

*CMM (Italy)*

*MEB (Italy)*

Probably a few others. Remember, this is on current lift manufacturers.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2013)

To start with, my favorite lift manufacturer is Doppelmayr. There simply are too many good things about Doppelmayr to like for me to vote for any other company. It is not my overall favorite company, however since there are some defunct manufacturers I like.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 22, 2013)

Climbing Skins.


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool thread. Im' actually looking forward to reading what people have to say; because I honestly do not know much about various lift types and brands other than quad / J-bar / etc.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> Cool thread. Im' actually looking forward to reading what people have to say; because I honestly do not know much about various lift types and brands other than quad / J-bar / etc.



In the future, maybe I'll do a thread on the types of lifts ("quad / J-bar / etc.")


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2013)

Leitner-Poma!  Ride the Bluebird Express or even the "new" chairs on the Grand Summit Express and you'll be removing your commentary about their questionable comfort!  A much cushier ride than any of Dopp's newer seats I've sat in


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine has always been the Hall lift company. Reasoning is that was my first tow rope system lol.. My local mountain has them coincidentally two.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 22, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Leitner-Poma!  Ride the Bluebird Express or even the "new" chairs on the Grand Summit Express and you'll be removing your commentary about their questionable comfort!  A much cushier ride than any of Dopp's newer seats I've sat in



+1 The bluebirs seats are great, and that doesnt even count the bubble into the equation.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> +1 The bluebirs seats are great, and that doesnt even count the bubble into the equation.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



+1 100 it is a couch with heat.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Leitner-Poma!  Ride the Bluebird Express or even the "new" chairs on the Grand Summit Express and you'll be removing your commentary about their questionable comfort!



Hmm, glad to see that Poma is getting some love. Some of the lifts I have ridden built by Poma are really uncomfortable for my knees. I'm guessing they've improved their chair design over the years.



Mpdsnowman said:


> Mine has always been the Hall lift company.



That's my favorite company too! It's unfortunate that they don't exist anymore. Technically it is part of Doppelmayr due to mergers (since we are talking about current lift manufacturers).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2013)

This might be the nerdiest ski thread I've seen.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2013)

I couldn't care less as long as it gets me up the hill and doesn't break down. Kind of the way I feel about vehicles as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I couldn't care less as long as it gets me up the hill and doesn't break down.


+1


----------



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> This might be the nerdiest ski thread I've seen.



Is that a good thing?


----------



## Euler (Jan 22, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Mine has always been the Hall lift company. Reasoning is that was my first tow rope system lol.. My local mountain has them coincidentally two.


Another vote for Hall.  The were based out of my hometown, Watertown,NY (location of the mighty mighty Dry Hill Ski Area) for a time.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 22, 2013)

Yan!



Just kidding

For me, Poma has a slight edge over Doppelmayr.  The current Poma chairs are really comfortable like the Mid-Burke Express.  However I think the Doppelmayrs installed in the 90's have held up really well.  The 15-20 year old Doppelmayrs are better than Pomas from the same time period.  Either way they both make excellent lifts


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> This might be the nerdiest ski thread I've seen.



This is nothing compared to the forum at www.skilifts.org


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Is that a good thing?



No, but it's not a bad thing either; I may even learn something if I lurk.  

But I swear to God, I'm outta here with the first Star Trek reference.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 22, 2013)

Klingons prefer Doppelmayr, The Federation is a big fan of Poma.   I just like a lift that works and is not on wind hold.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yan!  Yes, I'm serious.  It's a great story with an owner who took risks and dreamed. Too bad he's either in Mexico or dead :-(

For current manufacturers, I'd say Dopp.  Their HS terminals look so futuristic with the black windows on white.  Poma was great, but their lack of custom lifts really sent them down the drain, in my book.  Did Poma ever do any substantial aesthetics changes to their lifts in the 90s?  Fixed or detachable.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 22, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Did Poma ever do any substantial aesthetics changes to their lifts in the 90s?  Fixed or detachable.



I don't know about then, but detachable lifts built by Poma now have wooden ceilling/floors (visible in one of the pictures I used at the beginning of the thread). A video explained that this was both for aesthetic purposes along with noise reduction.

Nice to see you here stupidestskier20


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> *Klingons prefer Doppelmayr, The Federation is a big fan of Poma.*   I just like a lift that works and is not on wind hold.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice.  I was pretty partial to Poma, considering that most Sugarbush lifts were Poma.  And most Vermont resorts use Poma since they have had an sales office in the state for a long time--first in Woodstock and now in Stockbridge.  But most places out here use Doppelmayr/CTEC and I've got to say that their lifts are pretty nice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Yan!  Yes, I'm serious.  It's a great story with an owner who took risks and dreamed. Too bad he's either in Mexico or dead :-(



Though the guy is now pretty notorious, you have to admit that his company did a lot for ski lift technology and really fueled a lot of ski area expansion thanks to their overbuilt, relatively inexpensive to buy, and aesthetically interesting lifts.  Look at Sunday River, Killington/Pico, Snow, and even Deer Valley.  These places grew very fast in the late 1970's and through the 1980's.  All Yan lifts.  Now the detachable thing was a big mistake, but a lot of their fixed grips are still operating...albeit with probably different bullwheels.  



> For current manufacturers, I'd say Dopp.  Their HS terminals look so futuristic with the black windows on white.  Poma was great, but their lack of custom lifts really sent them down the drain, in my book.  Did Poma ever do any substantial aesthetics changes to their lifts in the 90s?  Fixed or detachable.



Yeah good point.  The Alpha Terminal hasn't really changed much for the fixed grip line, but their detach lifts do have some pretty nice looking terminals (including the new one at Burke).  Their chairs have changed a lot...as has their detachable grips.  If I have time tomorrow I will post some pics from different Poma chairs through the years and from different places.  



xlr8r said:


> This is nothing compared to the forum at www.skilifts.org



OK, I'm a nerd.  I like reading the technical stuff in there.  Those guys are all lift techs at resorts.  I personally think that lift engineering combines two interests of mine--tech stuff and skiing.

And someone mentioned Hall.  As far as I am concerned there are enough of them still going, and in fact a lot of them are resold and wanted, to make them a current lift I guess you can say.  Halls are damn good lifts.  Lots of smaller places use them and they are well built.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 23, 2013)

I read somewhere that there is a "high speed ropetow" that will go 13mph which is the same speed as a high speed quad.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 23, 2013)

Rambo said:


> I read somewhere that there is a "high speed ropetow" that will go 13mph which is the same speed as a high speed quad.



The poma at Burke is faster than the new quad.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> The poma at Burke is faster than the new quad.




Burke's Poma (surface lift) used to be the fastest lift on the mountain until the lower HSQ was installed. I think it is capable of running at 700fpm but they only run it at 500-550fpm to reduce wear. The old Willoughby (CTEC) fixed grip quad runs at around 400 fpm. The new Mid-Burke Express which is capable of 1000fpm (they run it at 800) is definitely faster than the surface Poma.

My vote went to Leitner-Poma. There new terminals look really nice, and the wood paneling is a nice touch. And if I were a lift tech, I think I would prefer the Poma terminal over the Doppl. The interior looks like it has a lot more room to work on things.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 23, 2013)

Poma


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> This is nothing compared to the forum at www.skilifts.org



The SkiLifts site seems to be down. I love that site.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone else having issues getting to SkiLifts.org? I hope the site hasn't shut down. I know they had planned on upgrading it about a year ago but it never happened.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 23, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Burke's Poma (surface lift) used to be the fastest lift on the mountain until the lower HSQ was installed. I think it is capable of running at 700fpm but they only run it at 500-550fpm to reduce wear. The old Willoughby (CTEC) fixed grip quad runs at around 400 fpm. The new Mid-Burke Express which is capable of 1000fpm (they run it at 800) is definitely faster than the surface Poma.



Last time I was there the Surface Poma was running faster than the new Quad. The New quad went down for 2 hrs or so and when they reopened it it was running slower than the Poma for the rest of the day.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 23, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Anyone else having issues getting to SkiLifts.org? I hope the site hasn't shut down. I know they had planned on upgrading it about a year ago but it never happened.



I've been unable to get to it for a week.  BUT, I knew this day was coming.  There haven't been any site updates.  I tried joining the forum a year ago, and waited for an admin to let me in.  Never did.  SO, I decided to back-up all the instillation reports and the glossary on my computer's hard drive, since it appeared no one was running the site.  Turns out nobody was.  Anybody need any lift records can PM me.  
RIP Skilifts.org and teachski


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya I've been trying to get on but haven't been able to


----------



## ss20 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, skilifts.org has been down for about a week now.  BUT, I knew this day was coming (that's a little more dramatic than I wanted it to come out).  About a year ago I tried joining the forum there.  I waited for weeks, but my confirmation e-mail never came (so I was never able to post).  I tried to email one of the admins, but never got a response.  That and the site never being updated led me to believe that nobody was taking care of the site, and one day, it would go dead.  So I backed up all the instillation reports and the glossary.  PM me if anybody wants some data, I'd be glad to help.

RIP Skilifts.org and teachski


----------



## TheNotoriousZIG (Jan 23, 2013)

the fast ones!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2013)

TheNotoriousZIG said:


> the fast ones!



And I like fast and slow ones that keep away crowds.


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2013)

They shut down with no announcement or anything? anyone find anything else about it?


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Yes, skilifts.org has been down for about a week now.  BUT, I knew this day was coming (that's a little more dramatic than I wanted it to come out).  About a year ago I tried joining the forum there.  I waited for weeks, but my confirmation e-mail never came (so I was never able to post).  I tried to email one of the admins, but never got a response.  That and the site never being updated led me to believe that nobody was taking care of the site, and one day, it would go dead.  So I backed up all the instillation reports and the glossary.  PM me if anybody wants some data, I'd be glad to help.
> 
> RIP Skilifts.org and teachski



I never saw them but if there is a way to preserve that data we could re purpose it potentially somewhere on the site here so it remains available. Send me a PM or email (nick@alpinezone.com)


----------



## Conrad (Jan 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> I never saw them but if there is a way to preserve that data we could re purpose it potentially somewhere on the site here so it remains available. Send me a PM or email (nick@alpinezone.com)



Google has stored most of the data from skilifts.org except the photos. Like some other people, I downloaded all of the lift surveys so I can use it to research lifts. But I'm giving up on the website not coming back just yet.


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah absolutely. Hope it does come back. I meant if it does not. By Google, do you mean cached pages or is it stored by structured data? Either way there is always the Wayback  Machine!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I don't know about then, but detachable lifts built by Poma now have wooden ceilling/floors (visible in one of the pictures I used at the beginning of the thread). A video explained that this was both for aesthetic purposes along with noise reduction.
> 
> Nice to see you here stupidestskier20



Here's a picture from Mount Snow's website this morning of one of the lifties loading the bubbles onto the haul rope for the day after their night in the barn (they call the barn "The Birdhouse"). It really gives a nice shot of the woodwork on the underside of the bottom terminal


----------



## Conrad (Jan 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> By Google, do you mean cached pages or is it stored by structured data?



I'm not sure, but maybe you have to use Google Chrome in order to see what I am seeing. It would be similar to the Wayback Machine although I think Google stored more of their pages.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yeah absolutely. Hope it does come back. I meant if it does not. By Google, do you mean cached pages or is it stored by structured data? Either way there is always the Wayback Machine!



Funny you mention the Wayback Machine in a thread about lifts, as that is the name of the main double at Mt. Abram!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol I dont know much about this Mfg....





But I love its results lol...


----------



## Conrad (Jan 24, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Lol I dont know much about this Mfg....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That company is especially popular in Europe, but the aerial lift division was sold to Doppelmayr in 1996 (Wikipedia). As you noticed, they did build a few lifts in the U.S.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 24, 2013)

Boy that Doppelmayr is all over the place lol. I like Hall lifts...."doppelmayr" owns them, I like the jay tram.......lol "Doppelmayr" owns emm

Lol looks like they are attempting to be the National grid of the world lol


----------



## Conrad (Jan 24, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Boy that Doppelmayr is all over the place lol. I like Hall lifts...."doppelmayr" owns them, I like the jay tram.......lol "Doppelmayr" owns emm
> 
> Lol looks like they are attempting to be the National grid of the world lol



LOL Doppelmayr owns Von Roll which owns Hall basically. Von Roll bought Hall in 1982 (Wikipedia), itself bought by Doppelmayr in 1996.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hall_Ski-Lift

CTEC also is another big one that merged into Doppelmayr. Also Borvig kind of morphed into "Partek" which was then bought by Doppelmayr.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 24, 2013)

Conrad said:


> LOL Doppelmayr owns Von Roll which owns Hall basically. Von Roll bought Hall in 1982 (Wikipedia), itself bought by Doppelmayr in 1996.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hall_Ski-Lift
> 
> CTEC also is another big one that merged into Doppelmayr. Also Borvig kind of morphed into "Partek" which was then bought by Doppelmayr.



Don't forget Garaventa.  They play a role in the evolution of Doppelmayr.  I believe Yan and Riblet are the only _*major*_ manufactures that weren't bought when they went out of business (not like anyone would buy Yan in a million years).


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2013)

The Jay Tram is a Von Roll with CWA cars. I think CWA is owned by Doppelmayr. And Doppelmayr controls the market...with the most installs.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol I get it ....

*Doppelmayr*







*Everyone else...*


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2013)

See, I knew if I lurked in this thread long enough I might learn something.  Doppelmayr has bought nearly everyone on the planet so that it may enjoy a (probably) large price premium.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> See, I knew if I lurked in this thread long enough I might learn something. Doppelmayr has bought nearly everyone on the planet so that it may enjoy a (probably) large price premium.



Actually not really. I know that 2 years ago, when Mount Snow had dropped some serious hints that they were going to be putting in a new base to summit lift, the GM in her blog posted some pictures about a trip to Austria that she took to tour the main Dopp manufacturing plant and see and ride a bunch of their different types of recent lift installations in Austria. Many of us Mount Snow regulars after seeing this, kind of figured that we'd be riding a new Dopp lift the following season. 

Then a few weeks later when they announced the Bluebird and that Leitner-Poma was going to build it, it kind of surprised some of us "lift geeks" having seen the GM's recent blog entry. Literally the morning that they made the formal announcement about L-P building the Bluebird, I ran into the GM in the base lodge and asked her why they chose L-P over Dopp? Her answer was that both manufacturers had essentially the same price and technology to build the same basic lift (a bubble 6-pack), but that L-P was going to throw in at no additional cost new chairs for the Grand Summit Express since L-P had done all the retrofit work on that lift from it's original Yan state. Dopp didn't want to touch that lift since it hadn't worked on it before. L-P got that 9+ million dollar contract for the Bluebird. When I then asked if this was a sign that we can expect any future new installs at Mount Snow to be L-P? point blank I was told that it's not a given, but would be based on which manufacturer can offer the best combo technology and reliability and price for the situation they're looking at.

From reading some recent industry trade info, it seems like for the "typical" new HSQ install these days from both L-P and Dopp (and by "typical" i'll use somewhere between 5,000 to 6,000 feet in length and 1,000 to 1,300 vertical feet of rise as the average) that both manufacturers are charging about 5 million for those installs currently). I'm pretty sure that since BOTH major manufacturers make very good lifts, that if there was a significant pricing differential, you'd see most resorts choosing the less expensive lift and then either using that savings for other capital improvements or just not having to borrow that extra amount of $$


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Actually not really. I know that 2 years ago, when Mount Snow had dropped some serious hints that they were going to be putting in a new base to summit lift, the GM in her blog posted some pictures about a trip to Austria that she took to tour the main Dopp manufacturing plant and see and ride a bunch of their different types of recent lift installations in Austria. Many of us Mount Snow regulars after seeing this, kind of figured that we'd be riding a new Dopp lift the following season.
> 
> Then a few weeks later when they announced the Bluebird and that Leitner-Poma was going to build it, it kind of surprised some of us "lift geeks" having seen the GM's recent blog entry. Literally the morning that they made the formal announcement about L-P building the Bluebird, I ran into the GM in the base lodge and asked her why they chose L-P over Dopp? Her answer was that both manufacturers had essentially the same price and technology to build the same basic lift (a bubble 6-pack), but that L-P was going to throw in at no additional cost new chairs for the Grand Summit Express since L-P had done all the retrofit work on that lift from it's original Yan state. Dopp didn't want to touch that lift since it hadn't worked on it before. L-P got that 9+ million dollar contract for the Bluebird. When I then asked if this was a sign that we can expect any future new installs at Mount Snow to be L-P? point blank I was told that it's not a given, but would be based on which manufacturer can offer the best combo technology and reliability and price for the situation they're looking at.
> 
> From reading some recent industry trade info, it seems like for the "typical" new HSQ install these days from both L-P and Dopp (and by "typical" i'll use somewhere between 5,000 to 6,000 feet in length and 1,000 to 1,300 vertical feet of rise as the average) that both manufacturers are charging about 5 million for those installs currently). I'm pretty sure that since BOTH major manufacturers make very good lifts, that if there was a significant pricing differential, you'd see most resorts choosing the less expensive lift and then either using that savings for other capital improvements or just not having to borrow that extra amount of $$



Well by Dopp buying up everyone except LP it gives them both the ability to enjoy a large price premium.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Actually not really.



As a survivor, Leitner-Poma also enjoys the fruits of Doppelmayr's acquisitions in terms of pricing.  

When I said pricing premium, I didnt mean they can automatically charge more than competitors, I meant that they can charge more as one of a few limited players in a market as opposed to a scenario with numerous competitors competing for the same bid(s).  Many of those competitors are gone, because Doppelmayr took them out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2013)

Doppelmayr and Poma are probably happy that Yan is gone because Yan made pretty cheap lifts.  But we know that Yan cut too many corners in the end.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Doppelmayr and Poma are probably happy that Yan is gone because Yan made pretty cheap lifts. But we know that Yan cut too many corners in the end.



It will be interesting to see as Partek gets more installs and likely gets into the high speed lift market how they'll play into things.  Their limited # of fixed grip installs so far without a doubt have them distinguishable if for no other reason than the physical appearance of their chairs vs. Dopp's and L-P's


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> It will be interesting to see as Partek gets more installs and likely gets into the high speed lift market how they'll play into things. Their limited # of fixed grip installs so far without a doubt have them distinguishable if for no other reason than the physical appearance of their chairs vs. Dopp's and L-P's



Didn't Partek get bought out by either Poma or Doppelmayr?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2013)

I prefer Ford.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 25, 2013)

drjeff said:


> It will be interesting to see as Partek gets more installs and likely gets into the high speed lift market how they'll play into things.  Their limited # of fixed grip installs so far without a doubt have them distinguishable if for no other reason than the physical appearance of their chairs vs. Dopp's and L-P's



Partek was bought by Doppelmayr in 2005 (Wikipedia). I think you meant Skytrac.

Skytrac just landed a project to build two triples at Bridger Bowl in Montana this summer so they seem to be doing alright.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Partek was bought by Doppelmayr in 2005 (Wikipedia). I think you meant Skytrac.



Right.  And Partek was actually the son of one of the guys who ran Borvig.  He simply took over the business and updated Borvig's designs.  Pats Peak and Ski Ward bought two of the only lifts that Partek made.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 25, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Pats Peak and Ski Ward bought two of the only lifts that Partek made.



I'm not quite sure what you mean by this. Partek built more than two lifts. Maybe it didn't come out right...did you mean just the East or something?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by this. Partek built more than two lifts. Maybe it didn't come out right...did you mean just the East or something?



I should correct it to the last two.  After I posted it I did some research and saw that they actually built something like 24, including one at Homewood.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2013)

And SkiLifts.org is back up and running.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 25, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> And SkiLifts.org is back up and running.



Woo! That was a bit of a scare.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Woo! That was a bit of a scare.



Yeah, you're telling me!


----------



## ss20 (Jan 25, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> And SkiLifts.org is back up and running.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just rode one Partek lift 3 hours ago and will see one again in 10 hours.  I believe Leitner-Poma is next on the Doppelmayr list of companies to absorb.  L-P just isn't producing, marketing, or developing like Dopp.   Doppelmayr has the 3S technology and monorail-type trams.  Poma has nothing like this.  Doppelmayrs can be found in city transport systems and airports.  I don't know of many L-P installs in a place besides the mountains.  Conrad knows more about urban transport systems than I do...maybe he can chime-in.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 26, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Conrad knows more about urban transport systems than I do...maybe he can chime-in.



I don't know about that, but here is a great video from Doppelmayr's urban transport branch of the company:


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Pats Peak and Ski Ward bought two of the only lifts that Partek made.


I'm pretty sure the two triple chairs at Balsams Wildness are Partek.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm partial to the Riblets and Hall Chairlifts.  The Riblet center pole that you see out west with no safety bars.  The towers had a ring around them to prevent the chair from bumping the towers.  Camelback had an old Riblet triple with no bar.  The chairs from that lift are still used for the Meadows Lift. The towers are still used on the Cleopatra Lift and some are set at an angle, on top there is an array of 5 towers and I saw one similar to that at Canyons in Utah on a Riblet double that I believe is gone now.  There a few center pole doubles around the east, West Mountain has one.  


Also fond of the old Hall doubles with the solid wooden slats and curved seats.  Madonna and Sterling were that way, several at Gore and the old Sullivan Double at Camelback was one.  Some good old pictures on Chairlift.org.


Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 28, 2013)

Im going to take a photo of the lift plaques on each one...they are pretty nostalgic


----------



## ss20 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Im going to take a photo of the lift plaques on each one...they are pretty nostalgic



Nice idea.  Won't be too hard on Dopps, Pomas, and Yans.  The other companies plaques can be a challenge to find.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> And SkiLifts.org is back up and running.



Cool! Did they say what happened


----------



## Conrad (Jan 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Cool! Did they say what happened



http://www.skilifts.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=9480&pid=100447&st=0&#entry100447


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2013)

Doppelmayr releases first (partially) solar powered chairlift:

http://unofficialnetworks.com/doppelmayr-builds-solarpowered-chairlift-116532/


----------



## Conrad (Jan 31, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Doppelmayr releases first (partially) solar powered chairlift:
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/doppelmayr-builds-solarpowered-chairlift-116532/



Wow, thanks for sharing!


----------

